# Hair loss in the first trimester??



## Zoe818

I'm 13 weeks and have experienced a lot of hair loss. My hair is already thin so it's very upsetting. Did anyone else have hair loss in the first trimester? Did it stop in the second? I know most ppl get thicker hair but sadly its not the case for me!


----------



## ClairAye

Mine fell out the whole time! It still does but much less than it did before, just give it time and it should be less and less hopefully :)


----------



## shescrafty

Yup! I always shed a good amount of hair but since about 5 or 6 weeks my hair has been falling out A LOT more, and still is at almost 13 weeks. I have long hair but it's very fine and I'm always scared it's looking very thin...and wish it would stop!!! I have to leave myself an extra 20 min in the morning to vacuum all the bathrooms ive stepped in :haha: Don't we have to deal with enough in the way of discomfort and ugliness!!!!!!


----------



## Morgan85

I actually felt the same way. It wasn't noticeable to anyone else, but I had been expecting my hair to be super full and voluminous. But no...my hair has been gross, lol! I also feel that it gets greasy really quickly even though I wash it every day! I guess it's all the hormones but I hope it goes back to normal after pregnancy!


----------



## DaisyBee

I lost hair first tri with Megan. I lost a little bit this time first tri... But not nearly as much. 2nd and 3rd tri it stopped for me. Once Megan was 3 months I started losing it again... And that lasted until I got pregnant again ( miscarriage... Not this pregnancy).


----------



## cherryglitter

mine fell out really badly in first tri and it's still doing it now. 

it does come back though, my hair was soooo thick in third tri. 
then you lose it all again after! i thought i was going bald.


----------



## sannod

I don't remember if I lost more hair than usual during my pregnancy with my son or even now since I tend to lose a fair bit normally anyways but I can deffinitely say that after I stopped nursing I lost a huge amount of hair and even got bald spots around my temples. It took 2 years to grow back half decent but never went back to its previous glory :-( . After I miscarried in June my hair also took a turn for the worse but not nearly as bad as before. This time i'm planning on keeping a wig or extensions nearby  I wish I had better news but I think it is just one of many things we learn to deal with as moms.


----------



## melly4390

my hair fell out loads i didnt no i was pregnant till i was 6 weeks so i blamed oh lol sayin look your stressing me out so much im goin bald lol :D:lol: then when i found out it was due to being preg i said sorry :blush: lol


----------



## DollPosse

I wash my hair in the shower and tons come out.
After I have my kiddos my hair falls out in huge amounts. I had actual bald spots. I have really fine hair too. 
One of joys that comes along with pregnancy and having babies.


----------



## pooch

when i came off the pill i lost a lot of hair...i even had small bald spots on the back of my head! i think it's just from the wacky hormone changes.


----------

